

 “Look, you may hate me”: 90 minutes with John Steele, porn troll - feint
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/05/look-you-may-hate-me-90-minutes-with-john-steele-prenda-porn-troll/

======
jgeorge
Well, he's right about /one/ thing...

